# الغمازات !!



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2012)

*الغمازات *
*هي انبعاج بسيط في الجلد سببه تغيرات في طبقة البشرة السفلية. ولكن لماذا يملك بعض الأشخاص غمازات بينما لا يملكها الآخرون؟*​




*يا ترى ما الذي يجعل الوجه جميلا؟ لا شك بأنهاالابتسامة الواثقة. حيث تعد الابتسامة أحد أكثر الأجزاء المميزة في تعابير الوجه. ولكن ما الذي يجعل الابتسامة أكثر جاذبية؟ أنها الغمازات! ولكن ما هي الغمازات؟ أنها انبعاج طبيعي في الجلد، وغالبا ما تظهر على الخدود أو الذقن. وتعتبر الخدود التي تحتوي على غمازات من أجمل الوجوه على الإطلاق في العديد من الثقافات...*​​​




*وتعتبر الغمازات صفة وراثية مهيمنة. بشكل تشريحي، تظهر الغمازات بسبب اختلاف في تركيب العضلة الوجهيِة (zygomaticus major). وأكثر الناسِ الذين يملكون غمازات يملكونها على الخدين. بينما تعد الغمازة على جهة واحدة من الوجه نادرة.*​



*وتظهر الغمازات بسبب العضلات القصيرة. وغالبا ما تظهر للأطفال الرضع غمازات، لَكنها تصبح أقل وضوحا مع التقدم في العمر بسبب تمدد العضلات.*​





*ولكن لماذا يملك الناس غمازات وجهية؟ ببساطة لأن بعض الناسِ لديهم عضلات أقصر. تسحب هذه العضلات الجلد عندما يبتسم الشخص مما يبرز الانبعاج أو الغمازة الكلاسيكية*​




: *بعض النساء يملكون غمازات على الذقنِ. أو كما تعرف بالذقن المرصوعِ. وهي مشابهة لغمازات الخدَّ، وتعد غمازة الذقنِ أيضاً موروثة مع درجة مختلفة من الأهميةِ. في حالة الأخير، يمكن أن يصل الانبعاج عميقا بما فيه الكفاية للوصول إلى عظمِ الفكّ. ومن المحتمل أن يسبب انشطارِ بين الجهة اليمنى واليسرى من الفكّ الأسفل أثناء التطور الجيني.*​​







*ملحوظة :*​​


*غمازات الذقن يطلق عليها هكذا مجازا*​



*أما اسمها اللغوى النونات ومفردها نونة*​​







​​








​​








​​








​​








​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

*معلومات جميله -- *
* اكتشفت فى نفسى شىء نادر *
*اشكرك*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

*اولا ميرسى اوووووووووووى
لموضوعك الجميل دا
يا ميكو خصوص
الممثلة دى لانها ممثلة هندية احبها مووووووووووووت
واسمها بريتى زينتا


​*​


----------



## scream man (26 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل جداً


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل يامايكل
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل
انا بحب الغمازااااااااااااات :66:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2012)

> بينما تعد الغمازة على جهة واحدة من الوجه نادرة.



انا عندى واحدة قلت لماما معرفتيش تخلينى شوية لحد ميبقو اتنين


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يونيو 2012)

*معنديش غماازات ^_^*


----------



## ارجوان (30 يونيو 2012)

نفسي الاقي شي حلو ونادر في وشي هههههه لألألأ  استنو افتكرت انفي كبــيــــــــــــــــــر هههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

ميرسى موضوع فى معلومات حلوة خالص

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

الغمازات تعطى جمالا اكثر للمراة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا استاذ سعيد لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## white.angel (13 يوليو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بعض النساء يملكون غمازات على الذقنِ. أو كما تعرف بالذقن المرصوعِ. وهي مشابهة لغمازات الخدَّ، وتعد غمازة الذقنِ أيضاً موروثة مع درجة مختلفة من الأهميةِ. في حالة الأخير، يمكن أن يصل الانبعاج عميقا بما فيه الكفاية للوصول إلى عظمِ الفكّ. ومن المحتمل أن يسبب انشطارِ بين الجهة اليمنى واليسرى من الفكّ الأسفل أثناء التطور الجيني*​


*
**حلوه ولا وحشه يعنى .. اصلها عندى :smile02*

*ميرسى ليك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **حلوه ولا وحشه يعنى .. اصلها عندى :smile02*
> 
> *ميرسى ليك *​




*ههههههههههه
اكيد حلووه 
مفيش حاجه وحشه
نورتيني يا وايت​*


----------

